# Digital Flow Meters - Anyone Used Em?



## chappo1970 (13/8/09)

I just spotted this in the lastest Jaycar flier. Anyone used them before? I was thinking of putting it between the HLT and MT. Bit worried about the heat stuffing though? What do ya think?

Electronic Flow Rate Meter​Completely self-contained, this unit only measures 60 x 40mm and includes a​full LCD information display. It's supplied with a reed switch and piezo alarm. It​operates from 2 x AAA batteries and a battery holder is included. When used in​conjunction with the FS-300AH Digital Flowmeter (Cat ZD-1202), it will count​down (in litres) from a predetermined volume, for example 500​litres. When 500 litres have gone through the flowmeter an alarm​will sound. The alarm signal can be used to trigger another slave​device. As it goes up to 99,500 litres, it could be used in​larger-scale applications such as irrigation or just to let​you know when it's time to clean a filter. It also reads​flow rate, will remember data and operate in time mode.​An unbelievably fantastic product!​Full data sheet & instructions included​ PCB/LCD size: 60(L) x 40(W)mm

See here for cattledog http://www.jaycar.com.au/images_uploaded/S...%20AU%201-8.pdf

Page 7 top left...

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Bribie G (13/8/09)

As it goes up to 99,500 litres, it could be used in

larger-scale applications such as irrigation or just to let

... Chappo achieve his goal of building the biggest new Commercial craft Brewery on the Southside..


Yes you know you want to B) B)


----------



## Jono_w (13/8/09)

Chappo, 
come on over to the dark side of brewing gadgets and automation...
I have been tempted by these myself, I might purchase one and do some tests the greater good of brewing.
cheers..


----------



## matho (13/8/09)

the flow sensor only goes up to 80c might be a little limiting
but worth a try.

View attachment ZD1200.pdf


----------



## chappo1970 (13/8/09)

Jonathon said:


> Chappo,
> come on over to the dark side of brewing gadgets and automation...
> I have been tempted by these myself, I might purchase one and do some tests the greater good of brewing.
> cheers..




Yes the call is getting louder!


----------



## Truman42 (3/1/13)

I was thinking of setting up a flow meter between my HLT and MLT to accurately measure my volume required into the mashtun. 

Anyone used these Jaycar flowmeters mentioned by the OP?

The temp rating on them is 80C but Jaycar advise that they shouldnt be used over 45C.

But could this possibly be continous use and as I would only use it for filling my MLT for mash in and again for sparging, water flow through it would be 75C-80C max for only a couple of minutes.


----------



## Jono_w (3/1/13)

Truman said:


> I was thinking of setting up a flow meter between my HLT and MLT to accurately measure my volume required into the mashtun.
> 
> Anyone used these Jaycar flowmeters mentioned by the OP?
> 
> ...



I have a couple of these and after some testing have found them to be fairly inaccurate. Over 4 Liters they were up to ~500ml out which was worse if you varied the flow rate. 
I see them as useful for maybe adjusting cooling water flow through a chiller but for getting accurate volume some options would be positive displacement type flow sensor to weigh the tank or use a pressure sensor with bubbler set up.

I currently use pressure sensors to accurately measure my liquid depths.

Cheers.


----------



## QldKev (3/1/13)

I'd pm'd the details but thought for anyone else reading I'd throw them here too.

I also found an error factor in mine. I got about 5%, but mine was consistent. I always ran it with the valves fully open on the March pump. I never did chase it down, as I didn't like it sticking out further from the HLT, so ended up putting it aside. 

QldKev


----------



## Truman42 (3/1/13)

Well my only other option is to us a water level sensor like Zwickel does in this post.

Zwickels setup

His is setup to switch a solenoid when the water level hits the sensor. I dont know much about this sort of thing but from what Ive read you can use a capacitive water level sensor and mount it inside the mash tun which will give you your volume of water as it rises up and covers more of the sensor.

Anyone done this sort of thing before?


----------



## Batz (3/1/13)

I have a small stainless float switch that I was going to use once, I never did, it's an electric sensor. Yours if you could use it, may have some paperwork as well.

batz


----------



## QldKev (3/1/13)

Truman said:


> Well my only other option is to us a water level sensor like Zwickel does in this post.
> 
> Zwickels setup
> 
> ...




That would be handy for filling the HLT, but didn't you want to measure the strike water?


----------



## glenwal (3/1/13)

Can you measure the weight of the entire vessel? Tare it when empty, then 1KG = 1L


----------



## donburke (3/1/13)

Glen W said:


> Can you measure the weight of the entire vessel? Tare it when empty, then 1KG = 1L




or use a sight guage

or use a steel ruler, you can work out how many litres = 1cm once then apply it


----------



## Truman42 (3/1/13)

Batz said:


> I have a small stainless float switch that I was going to use once, I never did, it's an electric sensor. Yours if you could use it, may have some paperwork as well.
> 
> batz



Does it measure a range of volume batz or just turn on/off once a volume is reached?


----------



## Truman42 (3/1/13)

QldKev said:


> That would be handy for filling the HLT, but didn't you want to measure the strike water?




I was going to put it in the MLT so it tells me when I have transferred enough water from the HLT to mash in. But I didnt consider that when I sparge the volume will be out anyway due to the grain so thats not going to work.

@GlenW Considered using weight, I suppose I could sit my HLT on some accurate scales.

@Donburke..I currently use the ruler method but just wanted something a bit more accurate and easier to use. (Ok yes I know a ruler isnt that hard to use)

To be honest I think a sight glass might be the best option. My HLT is an 18 lite urn and the sight glass has been removed and blocked of but I can get spares easily enough so might do that.

Ive got a 50 litre keg Im considering turning into a HLT and will mount a sight glass on that when I get around to doing it.

Thanks gents.


----------



## Truman42 (14/1/13)

Anyone tried using this to fill the HLT direct from the tap? might have to get one and see how accurate they are.

http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_product_hose-fit-connector-holman-12mm-flow-meter-icount-2950h_P3110514.aspx?filter=categoryname--Hose+Fittings&page=8


----------



## benno1973 (14/1/13)

Truman - there's an interesting discussion here (if a bit old) about water level sensors. I started the thread and never did anything about it in the end, apart from buying this flow sensor and an arduino. (which I've never wired up!)


----------



## Truman42 (15/1/13)

Cheers for the link Kaiser


----------



## punkin (17/1/13)

People on another forum i use are pretty happy with these flow sensors...

http://www.futurlec.com/cgi-bin/search/search.cgi

If the link doesn't work just type flow sensor into the search engine. There is a link to discussion and video i can't post here, pm for it Chappo if you are still interested.


----------

